#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > CCS - Instant Building:  Παρουσίαση

## Replicator

Ορισμένες εικόνες από το project με την προσωρινή ονομασία "Instant Building" : Λογισμικό για ανάλυση και διαστοσιολόγηση κτιρίου με ΕC4. Βρισκόμαστε στα ...μπετά.Τα μεταλλικά και σύμμικτα έχουν σχεδόν ολοκληρωθεί.  Αρκετές από τις δυνατότητες αυτού του project πρόκειται να μεταφερθούν και στο INSTANT.

----------


## sundance

Ισως την 3διάστατη απεικόνιση,το περιβάλλον εργασίας...και άλλα που δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν το έχω δουλέψει.

----------


## Replicator

Το νέο project αναφέρεται εξ αρχής σε πολυόροφο κτίριο και αναπτύχθηκε με εντελώς διαφορετικό σχεδιασμό σε σχέση με το INSTANT. Επιπλέον η μεθοδολογία αναλύσεων και διαστασιολόγησης που επιβάλλει ο EC4 είναι περίπλοκη, και στόχος είναι ένα περιβάλλον όσο το δυνατόν πιο ολοκληρωμένο το οποίο σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να απαντάει και σε πολλά θέματα που αφορούν σκυρόδεμα. Υπάρχουν πολλά νέα τμήματα κώδικα που θα μπορούσαν να μεταφερθούν στο INSTANT (θεμελίωση, αυτοματισμοί στην απόδοση φορτίσεων, στη μοντελοποίηση, σε διασιολογήσεις, κτλ). Πολλά θα ξεκαθαρίσουν το 2010.

Η μελλοντική παρουσία των δύο στατικών προγραμμάτων (INSTANT + INSTANT building) θα προκαλέσει σημαντικές μεταβολές τόσο στη τιμολογιακή μας πολιτική (κόστος αγοράς αδειών χρήσης και συντήρησης), όσο και σε επίπεδο της παρεχόμενης τεχνικής υποστήριξης. Και αναφέρομαι σε ευχάριστες μεταβολες.

----------


## sundance

Το INSTANT building είναι αυτο που θα διαστασιολογεί σύμμικτα ή θα είναι κάτι σαν το instant, δηλαδή μόνο για μεταλλικά?

Θα μπορούσατε να μας δώσετε περισσότερες πληροφορίες?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν κατάλαβα καλά το "Instant Building" θα είναι για πραγματικά σύμμεικτες κατασκευές.
Όχι μόνο μέλη από σκυρόδεμα και άλλα μέλη από χάλυβα αλλά και σύμμεικτα μέλη.
Όχι μεμονωμένοι έλεγχοι πλακών-δοκών-στύλων αλλά όλα οργανωμένα σ' ένα νέο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## Replicator

Ακριβώς.

----------


## sundance

Θα διαστασιολογεί και μέλη από σκυρόδεμα ή απλώς θα μπορούν να περιληφθούν στην ανάλυση?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεις την πρώτη εικόνα στην αρχική δημοσίευση του *Replicator* θα δεις ότι υπάρχει και η εντολή "Concrete elements design" που σημαίνει ότι θα διαστασιολογεί και μέλη από σκυρόδεμα. 
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήδη στο (απλό) Instant μπορούμε να βάλουμε τοιχία από σκυρόδεμα.

----------


## Replicator

> Οι δυσκαμψίες των σύμμεικτων δοκών θα ακολουθούν το διάγραμμα ροπών ή θα είναι μια μέση δυσκαμψία για το σύνολο της δοκού?


 Η σύμμεικτη δοκός (δευτερεύουσα ή και κύρια, ανάλογα με τις επιθυμίες του χρήστη) διαστασιολογείται αυτόματα εσωτερικά και οι αδρανειες περί τον ισχυρό άξονα που προκύπτουν απο τη σύμμεικτη δραση μεταφέρονται στο προσομοίωμα του συνολικού κτηρίου. Οι κύριες δοκοί που ρηγματώνονται διαστασιολογούνται στις ρηγματωμένες τους περιοχές ως μεταλλικές πλέον διατομές.




> Θα διαστασιολογεί και μέλη από σκυρόδεμα ή απλώς θα μπορούν να περιληφθούν στην ανάλυση?


 Θα διαστασιολογούνται και μέλη απο σκυρόδεμα κατά EC2. Για παράδειγμα τα πιθανα τοιχία (πυρήνες), πεδιλοδοκοί, δοκοί απο σκυρόδεμα θα διαστασιολογούνται. Οταν έγραψα στην αρχή ότι "βρισκόμαστε στα ...μπετά", εννούσα ότι αυτά αναπτύσσουμε τώρα.

----------


## sundance

Kρίνοντας από το instant, πιστευω 3500 και πάνω (χωρίς ΦΠΑ).

----------


## Xάρης

1.800€ έχει το Instant και 2.500€ το EC4-composite, σύνολο 3.700€.
Τα 3.500€ μου φαίνονται πολύ αισιόδοξη πρόβλεψη για ένα λογισμικό που θα κάνει τα παραπάνω και πολλά ακόμα περισσότερα.

----------


## sundance

Συνήθως το όλα σε ένα, έρχεται πιο φθηνά από το όλα αλλά ξεχωριστά.

Είναι και ο ανταγωνισμός στη μέση.

Το robot πόσο έχει για όλα αυτά? 4500? Αν βγάλεις τα επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα...

----------


## Replicator

Καλημέρα σας. Σαββάτο πρωί σήμερα, τα τέκνα κοιμούνται ακόμα, οπότε υπάρχει αρκετός χρόνος και για γράψιμο.  :Χαρούμενος: 

 Θας σας ενημερώσω για τις σκέψεις περί τιμολογιακής πολιτικής που υπάρχουν. Ανέφερα προηγουμένως:




> Η μελλοντική παρουσία των δύο στατικών προγραμμάτων (INSTANT + INSTANT building) θα προκαλέσει σημαντικές μεταβολές τόσο στη τιμολογιακή μας πολιτική (κόστος αγοράς αδειών χρήσης και συντήρησης), όσο και σε επίπεδο της παρεχόμενης τεχνικής υποστήριξης. Και αναφέρομαι σε *ευχάριστες* μεταβολες.


 Συμπληρώνω τα έξής :

 Το "INSTANT Building" θα είναι για τη CCS η "ναυαρχίδα" των επομένων ετών. Και σαφώς υπάρχει στόχευση και για πωλήσεις εκτός Ελληνικών συνόρων.Το πρόγραμμα θα περάσει "κάψιμο" σε ζόρικη (για μας) περίοδο beta-testing από μελετητές οι οποίοι θα κληθούν να μας παραδώσουν πραγματικές μελέτες παρέχοντάς τους συγκεκριμένο όφελος ως προς το λογισμικό.

 Επίσης όταν μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ωριμάσει θα το περάσουμε και από πιστοποίηση λογισμικού από το Steel Construction Institute της Αγγλίας, όπως κάναμε και με το EC4 Composite.

 Σίγουρα η αξία του σε list price θα είναι υψηλότερη του INSTANT. Επίσης σίγουρο είναι ότι θα υπάρχει base modules και add-ons, καθώς έχει πολύ πράμα...Θα υπάρξει σημαντική αρχική περίοδος με τιμή "promo" η οποία θα φροντίσουμε να είναι εκνευριστικά δελεαστική. Η ανάλυση SWOT είναι σε πλήρη εξέλιξη...

 Αντίστοιχα η πολιτική των τιμών συντήρησης θα μεταβληθεί έτσι ώστε ακόμα και κάποιος να έχει INSTANT και INSTANT-Building να μην ...ζορίζεται. Για παράδειγμα υπάρχει η ιδέα για base maintenance cost το οποίο προσαυξάνεται αναλόγως πόσες άδειες χρήσης INSTANT ή INSTANT-Building είναι αγορασμένες. Δηλαδή, αν ένα τεχνικό γραφείο έχει 2 Instant και 1 Instant-Building τότε η ετήσια αξία συντήρησης θα είναι Β + 3*L+M, όπου B το base maintenance cost, L η αξία συντήρησης μιας άδειας χρήσης και M το κόστος των add-ons. Το L μάλλον δε θα ξεπερνάει τα 200Ε. Οι ...χονδρικοί υπολογισμοί απο κει και πέρα δικοί σας. :Χαρούμενος: 


 ΥΓ : Χάρη, η τιμή του EC4-Composite είναι πρακτικά πλέον στα 1.250Ε, αφού με την αγορά του σχετικού βιβλίου του Κλειδάριθμου γίνεται χρήση του εκπτωτικό κουπονιού (50%). Επίσης είναι αυτονόητο -πιστεύω- ότι όσοι είναι κάτοχοι του EC4-Composite θα έχουν επιπλέον bonus έκπτωσης (ακόμα και στη promo περίοδο) στο Instant-Building αφού θα έχουν ήδη πληρώσει για ένα λογισμικό το οποίο το ενσωματώνει το Instant-Building.

----------


## palex

> Οι κύριες δοκοί που ρηγματώνονται διαστασιολογούνται στις ρηγματωμένες τους περιοχές ως μεταλλικές πλέον διατομές.


Καλημέρα!
Το θεμα δεν ειναι πως διαστασιολογούνται αλλα με τι ακαμψία μπαίνουν στο μοντέλο. Καθότι η συμμικτή κύρια δοκός (αμφίπακτη) δοκός έχει άλλη ακαμψία στο μέσον και αλλη στα σημεια αρνητικων ροπών.
Το μέλος λοιπόν ρωταεί ο rigid, μπαίνει με μια ενιαια ακαμψια στο χωρικό μοντέλο ή με διαφορετικές ακάμψίες στα ακρα;
Θα μπορούμε να λύσουμε και φορέα μόνο απο σκυρόδεμα στο νέο πρόγραμμα;
Εαν ναι θα σας προτιμήσω σίγουρα!

----------


## sundance

Το "INSTANT Building" πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμο?

Μέχρι αρχές καλοκαιριού ή αργότερα?

----------


## Replicator

*Απαντήσεις & Διευκρινήσεις*

Τα αδρανειακά χαρακτηριστικά της κύριας δοκού τα οποία λαμβάνονται υπόψη στο χωρικό μοντέλλο δεν είναι σταθερά. Στις περιοχές όπου η δοκός ρηγματώνεται (άκρα) μπαίνουν τα αδρανειακά της μεταλλικής δοκού. Στις υπόλοιπες περιοχές μπαίνουν τα αδρανειακά της σύμμεικτης διατομής όπως αυτά προκύπτουν από τη διαστασιολόγηση. Για τα μήκη ρηγμάτωσης υπάρχουν στο Instant Building 2 τρόποι υπολογισμού : (α) analytical solution με τον οποίο γίνεται επακριβής υπολογισμός των περιοχών ρηγμάτωσης (β) quick solution όπου το μήκος ρηγμάτωσης λαμβάνεται προσεγγιστικά με το 0,15 Χ μήκος δοκού.
Στην ομάδα των μηχανικών που απασχολούνται στο συγκεκριμένο project, υπάρχουν και μηχανικοί που έχουν ασχοληθεί σε ερευνητικό επίπεδο με σύμμεικτες συνδέσεις. 'Ομως, εξαιτίας του θολού τοποίου σε επίπεδο κανονισμών στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, σε πρώτη φάση θα υπάρχουν οι καθαρά μεταλλικές συνδέσεις.
Η συστολή ξήρανσης λαμβάνεται υπόψη από το INSTANT Building, εφόσον ο κανονισμός το επιτρέπει. Και ο ερπυσμός λαμβάνεται υπόψη σύμφωνα με τον EC4. Και για τους δύσπιστους, σημειώνω ότι τα συγκεκριμένα (δύσκολα πράγματι) θέματα τα έχουμε αντιμετωπίσει και λειτουργούν άψογα στο λογισμικό MIXTE (διαστασιολόγηση σύμμεικτης γέφυρας).
Για την πρώτη έκδοση προβλέπεται η διαστασιολόγηση των εξής δομικών στοιχείων σκυροδέματος (ΕΚΩΣ & ΕC2) : Δοκοί, υποστυλώματα, τοιχεία, πυρήνες, θεμέλια. Υπενθυμίζω ότι πρωταρχικό scope of aplication για το INSTANT Bulding είναι το σύμμεικτο πολυόροφο κατά ΕC4.
Στόχος είναι την άνοιξη του 2010 να ξεκινήσουμε την περίοδο beta-testing, και εκεί θα χρειαστούν "συμμεικτάδες" με όρεξη. Επομένως το πρώτο release πάει μάλλον για μέσα του 2010.

----------

brutagon, iovo, palex, sundance, Xάρης

----------


## Replicator

> Θα συνυπολίγεζεται η συνεισφορά της ενίσχυσης στο μητρώο Κ??? θα διαστασιολογείται η ενίσχυση με βάση την μεταβλητή διατομή της??


Όχι στη πρώτη έκδοση. Το μητρώο ακαμψίας του υπολογιστικού πυρήνα δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να τη λάβει υπόψη. Υπάρχει όμως αδυναμία από τον κανονισμό στον έλεγχο μέλους (στρεπτοκαμπτικό κτλ). Ακόμα και για το INSTANT που επιλύει μεταβλητό μέλος χρειάστηκε να στήσουμε project με το Steel Construction Ιnstitute για να μπορέσουμε να διαστασιολογήσουμε με EC3 (όπως αντίστοιχα και την κυψελωτή διατομή). 

Σαν γενικό σχόλιο να προσθέσω ότι με το συγκεκριμένο λογισμικό γνωρίζουμε ότι θα ανοίξει μεγάλη agenda θεμάτων (προς ανάπτυξη/μελλοντική αναβάθμιση), καθώς η σύμμεικτη δόμηση έχει πολλά κεφάλαια και ...υποκεφάλαια. Οπως επίσης θα υπάρξουν και συγκεκριμένα αιτήματα, αρχικά των Ελλήνων χειριστών.

----------



----------

